# Another new forum member



## VE319 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello to all 

I am reading and trying to learn BEFORE choosing a breeder.
I've read so much, I have brain fry at this point...lol

I live in Sarasota, FL

I see that I have alot of breeders around me.
I can go an hour or two in any direction and several to
choose from.

Anyone have a particular breeder they know of and can recommend in my area? Any to avoid? You can PM me if it's not nice to post it.

I have owned dogs before. (German Shephard and Golden Retriever)
Now that the kids are grown and the nest is empty, I'm ready for a small dog that I can take with me anywhere.

Did alot of research and know this is the dog I want, I'm just trying to figure out which breeder now.

Thanks for any tips 
Vicki


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome Vicki! I'll send you an email. (I can't send PMs since mine are turned off.)


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum Vicki.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, Vicki! Welcome!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome Vicky! Good call doing your research here! You will love having a Hav!!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome Vicki, I can not help you for the breeder


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! We can't wait for pics when you get your little Hav.
Gina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the group and the wonderful world of havanese. You'll get some great advice here and I'm sure you'll find your special baby soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and good luck on finding your little one 

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck and have fun with your search.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome Vicki! Great to hear that you've been busy reading and learning. There are quite a few FL Hav breeders, but I have no experience with any of them, so can't help you there. Do please keep us posted once you've decided on a puppy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: glad you found us! Lucky for you, you did it before getting your puppy. There is so much good info here and such wonderful folks to help you in your search. Hope you can find your breeder quickly and get your hands on that special pup  I'll be eagerly awaiting the BIG announcement when it's time op2:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Vicki.. I hope you find the perfect match! Can't wait to see photos!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Vicki, 
I've sent you a pm- Cocotini came from a breeder very close to you. Let me know if you want more info- I'm absolutely crazy in love with my little Cocotini!!! 
Jocelyn


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hi Vicki,

Welcome! I hope you find just the right breeder and puppy for you! These are the most wonderful dogs, such sweeties.


----------



## VE319 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I thought I found a breeder.
Seemed really nice, pictures were adorable.
Asked about the health testing and this is the response I 
received by email:

I'd sent my paperwork into OFA and they lost it - check never got cashed and then I never got around to it but can be verified with my vet who did most of the tests and I do have all the paperwork available.

Is that a red flag?


She also said this:

I have done CERF, BAER, HIPS, PATELLAS - Elbows some do although not a required breed test and I don't even think I've heard of shoulders being done. I also do full blood panels which to me are more important. Lastly, to me the most important meter of health has been to trace their ancestry back to make sure the parents, grandparents, great grandparents are alive and healthy.

Is that enough testing?
Now I'm not sure how to interpret this breeder...any opinions?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

That sounds fine to me. As long as she can provide you with the paperwork on the tests and whether they passed all of them (and how well they passed the tests). As far as shoulders being tested, I can't say I've heard of that either, though I'm no breeder. I don't think there's anything at all wrong with her responses as long as she does provide you with proof of the tests and they have been done within the past year (they should be done once a year).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*"I'd sent my paperwork into OFA and they lost it - check never got cashed and then I never got around to it but can be verified with my vet who did most of the tests and I do have all the paperwork available."*

Like Lina says, this can be completely valid OR it can be a big red flag. It depends on whether she can back it up with actual papers that she can either show you in person or fax you. Because this breeder says it's even more important to check into ancestry health, then ask her how you can find this puppy's ancestors at the OFA site. Who are they? Where are they from? Can you find them at the Hungarian Hav Gallery, link here: http://www.havanesegallery.hu/index_en.php

Not all breeders put their dogs up at this site, but since there are bound to be some of the pup's ancestry on there, you can look them up and check on THEIR health testing. I can't say just how well it will establish the pup's health, but it's worth looking into I think.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Although we live in D.C, we got both our puppies last year (one in March; one in August) from Florida breeders because we liked their selections better than those we could find locally. I thought both breeders were both terrific. I also got to know several others in Florida during that time, a couple of whom I would also recommend. I sent you a PM with details.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Well, since testing is done at different ages, it seems odd if OFA doesn't have any health tests recorded by her dogs. (I have a health test here that I haven't sent in, but I don't hold all my health testing to send in at one time. That seems very unusual.)

An occasional breeder will test shoulders (Osteochondrosis), but that isn't common with Havanese.

Another thing I think is odd is the part I have bolded: "I have done CERF, BAER, HIPS, PATELLAS - Elbows some do although *not a required breed test*" It sounds like she isn't up to date with the Havanese Club of America's health testing recommendations. She mentions shoulders (why?), but no mention of cardiac testing at all.


----------



## VE319 (Jan 19, 2009)

*I got my answer*

I emailed this breeder and said that I would like to meet her and her dogs. Would like to see her paperwork before sending deposit money.

Haven't heard from her since, I guess that answers that question!

One crossed off the list!

Thanks for all of the warm welcomes...although all of your pictures are torment right now.

Hopefully, my pictures will be coming soon


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Vicki! You'll love it here!


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Vicki. Welcome, although I'm a newbie here myself. They're right - you will love this breed and this forum. Can't wait to see your baby!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You'll be so glad that you've done your homework about a good breeder AHEAD of time, instead of afterward, as so often happens, as we learn as we go along, sometimes!

You'll find you perfect puppy soon, and be sure you got the best one for you!


----------

